# (Most of) the Myths of the Far Future Player's Guide



## Morrus (Dec 13, 2011)

This is a sneak preview of where the 4E Player's Guide is at so far.  Please note - it isn't finished yet!  Amongst other things we have sections to add:

At the beginning, explaining what MOFF is, and what the SANTIAGO adventure path it, and how to use the book as a generic D&D Future sourcebook
A section on notable NPCs in the default setting
A section which translates all the magic items in the D&D 4E PHB into technological items

The _Pathfinder_ version is being worked on from scratch (we're taking a slightly different approach, since we came to realise we were actually writing "_Pathfinder: Space / Pathfinder: Far Future_").


----------



## Auraword (Dec 15, 2011)

A thread this significant deserves at least one response!  I really like what have done with Myths of the Far Future.  Its a nice tight system for futuristic adventure and it looks like it will be a blast to play through the adventure path when its ready.

/salute EN Publishing


----------



## Morrus (Dec 15, 2011)

Auraword said:


> A thread this significant deserves at least one response!




I completely agree!


----------



## jeffh (Dec 26, 2011)

I like very much. I might be running a Star Wars adventure path at some point and haven't been entirely satisfied with any rule set I've come across for it. This shows considerable promise and when that day finally arrives I imagine I'll either use _Myths of the Far Future_ for it or something FUDGE-based of my own creation.

EDIT: I didn't put that link there, don't want it there, and can't find a way to get rid of it.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm just posted to the feedback thread in general, and decided to come for a look in this forum and saw the Santiago sample PDF.

Overall it looks quite good, with some good ideas on making oddball alien races and such.

I had a bit of a question about choosing standard 4E races. They are described, but are they considered aliens for choosing alien abilities? I was not sure. 

Also, how many feats can be taken form standard 4E? Most?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 31, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Hmm just posted to the feedback thread in general, and decided to come for a look in this forum and saw the Santiago sample PDF.
> 
> Overall it looks quite good, with some good ideas on making oddball alien races and such.
> 
> ...




All.

It's missing the initial intro page and a section at the end which make all that clear. The basic rule is: use everything exactly as written, but retheme some of it as follows. "Alien" is a race in the same way "Dragonborn" is, which is why we have presented Alien as its own race. Dragonborn would just be a predefined type of alien should you want to use it.


----------



## malcolm_n (Dec 31, 2011)

In answer to your question, from my view, I would say that Dragonborn (for example) would qualify for Alien specific feats.  Those feats have a requirement of any non-alien race, which in this setting really counts as humans.  For example, Eladrin, dwarves and all the rest of the races other than human would qualify for More Alien than Alien in my own games, whereas humans would qualify for More Alien than Man.

TLDR; Yes, they're aliens.

As for feats, I would say any feat for which you meet the requirements should be fine.  Also, feats that have synergy with your Myths class would qualify, so an engineer counts as a Cleric.  A feat that modifies the cleric's healing word would probably work well with Med-Tech kit as well, for example.


----------

